# I've been asked a time or two to write a book



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I been thinking about this a lot here lately, and with the help of my brothers and the good lord I'm going to try and put my life's story together for anyone wanting to hear how I came up... dogs and all, I think it would be interesting to my son one day maybe, it will take sometime so be patient 

I hope to have time to put it all together,it will just be on the forum for all to read, not to be published or anything LOL I ain't all that... just wanted the share with everyone growing up in the old days


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Iwould definately read it. Im always looking for something to read, especially an autobiography.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I think there would be a lot of interest. You could put it on clickbank for a pretty cheap price, a few bucks maybe, and give the proceeds, or a portion of them to a rescue or something. It's always good to leave a legacy, plus I believe you have a lot of valuable info and experience to share.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Marty said:


> I been thinking about this a lot here lately, and with the help of my brothers and the good lord I'm going to try and put my life's story together for anyone wanting to hear how I came up... dogs and all, I think it would be interesting to my son one day maybe, it will take sometime so be patient
> 
> I hope to have time to put it all together,it will just be on the forum for all to read, not to be published or anything LOL I ain't all that... just wanted the share with everyone growing up in the old days


marty i think that would be a great ideal! my father did something like that for me when my great g'ma passed away, he sat down and wrote a book (well rough copy) about my family hertiage and where we came from and who we are, etc.... things that my great grandfather and grandmother did..etc..etc..it was really nice. and let me know alot of stuff i never knew about my family, now, not all of it was good, but hey, not all families are squeaky clean. i really treasure it tho, and i think my kids will love it one day as well when they get old enough to read it and really understand it. Good luck on it! and if you need anyone to proof read come to us!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'll definitely be looking forward to reading about your experiences marty. I can't wait!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

OK, I am curious as to why you are being pushed to write a book? 
Have you had a life that is filled with lots of interesting experiences? 
Just curious.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> OK, I am curious as to why you are being pushed to write a book?
> Have you had a life that is filled with lots of interesting experiences?
> Just curious.


Everyone has a life filled with interesting experiences, it's leaving out the boring stuff that is the hardest part. I am no one special, but I can tell you I once went on a school sponsored tour of a sherry factory and woke up on a ferry to Africa!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Everyone has a life filled with interesting experiences, it's leaving out the boring stuff that is the hardest part. I am no one special, but I can tell you I once went on a school sponsored tour of a sherry factory and woke up on a ferry to Africa!


thats a book in its self.....


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> OK, I am curious as to why you are being pushed to write a book?
> Have you had a life that is filled with lots of interesting experiences?
> Just curious.


I'm not being pushed, as I said I've been asked a time of two... I'll mainly be doing an Autobiography for my son to reflect back on but I'll also go into my experience with the dogs


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> thats a book in its self.....


Trust me, everyone has good stories ;-)


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

oh i got a few and i am writing a book now its a story about some stuff that happend when i was 16 but all exagerated. i have 65 pages. so i guess i started a book.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> oh i got a few and i am writing a book now its a story about some stuff that happend when i was 16 but all exagerated. i have 65 pages. so i guess i started a book.


You see! Maybe you can make a bazillion bucks like Tucker Max! I think he's an exaggerator, but tells a damn good story


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

maybe i could lol
we shall see.


----------



## Marty2 (Mar 19, 2010)

*??????*

So it has started ... My life and times with the APBT: Just started

You can't write a book over night LOL

So give it some time!!!!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Can't finish if you don't start. You got the hardest part out of the way. Can't wait to read more.


----------

